# Problems With DeWalt



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

My wife purchased a DeWalt DW621 Router for me for Christmas. It was what I had asked Santa for, lol. She purchased it from Factory Authorized Outlet dot com. When I opened it on Christmas day, the Fine Adjustment Adjuster Knob was broken.

She notified Factory Authorized Outlet (FAO), and they said they would have FedEx pick it up, but FE failed to show--3 times!!!

I then sent an email to customer service at DeWalt dot com, and they replied, but basically referred me to FAO; but indicated they would "track" the problem, and gave me a tracking number. I replied to their email this evening, stating I wouldn't be contacting them if FAO had done what they said they would do.

It appears the DeWalt name is little more than a passing legacy. By now, I should be routing inlays, not fussing with customer service.

Buyer Beware,
Capwood


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

It sounds like the problem is with the merchant -- Factory Outlet -- not DeWalt.


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Well*



Effingham said:


> It sounds like the problem is with the merchant -- Factory Outlet -- not DeWalt.


Well, like I said, I also contacted DeWalt; and they figured it's someone else's problem, too. Meanwhile--me--the customer sits here without resolution. That's the sign of a poor company--one to stay away from.

And also like I said--be forewarned.

The box showed no damage. That tells me it was packed with the broken knob--at DeWalt, not Factory Outlet.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

E.mail address Dewalt customer service again.

Begin a polite exchange explaining the issue to the CS rep.

That way you're dealing with one identifiable person and you can document the conversation by saving all of the e.mails.

Unless your router has been reconditioned this is a Dewalt issue and they are responsible.

Stay cool and polite. If the problem isn't rectified by the CS rep or his/her supervisor contact someone further up the ladder, as high as you can.

Forward the previous e.mails to them and ask them why such an easily rectified issue has not been taken care of by those directly responsible for your customer satisfaction. Ask them if they will help you.

If they tell you it's your problem send them a link to this thread and politely let them know that if you don't get the part in a week you'll cross post this thread to every woodworking forum on the planet.

I don't know how many members but we have here but if you consider our membership and the memberships of the other woodworking forums along with the word of mouth with all of our friends and associates I doubt that Dewalt would want their reputation tarnished over a few dollar part.


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Possible Progress*

Thanks for the posts above. Just a note, I've kept the communications factual and professional.

Today, Factory Outlet called and said they had the wrong address for pickup, and will send FedEx over tomorrow. I work from home on Wednesdays and I'll report back if they picked it up. I'll also report on when the replacement comes.

Also, DeWalt CS did email me back today, saying they would follow up. I reported the info above.

Thirdly, I happen to go into the office 3 times a week that's just 6 blocks from the Service Center in the Twin Cities. I stopped by there today and the gentleman at the counter said they'd get it fixed if I brought it in. He said it takes 1-2 weeks, but that's acceptable, too. 

My brother has a DW621 and I liked it, so I'm hopeful this will be worked out soon. However, I think our on-line fraternity needs to post experiences such as this because web purchases are certainly on the rise. I should add I didn't join this forum to launch any complaints on any company. I am a bit of a ww newbie at 62 years old, and originally just wanted to learn the best way for a guy to cut slots in a fishing decoy for the fins. :smile:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to hear this is working out for you Cap.

Having worked in customer service positions I get my hackles up pretty easily when companies don't take care of the folks who underwrite their pay checks.

I'm glad to know that both companies have made the effort to take care of you.

I hope you'll keep us posted on your projects, tips and questions.


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to hear things seem to be headed in the right direction. I am a stickler for good customer service and thouroughly despise poor service of any kind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Update*

Well, Factory Authorized Outlet did call me yesterday, confirmed the address for pickup and told me FedEx would pickup the router for exchange today. In Minnesota, it is now past 6 o'clock. No one has been to my home. I have been here all day, despite the need to get out to run errands, as my wife is at her sister's for the week. I feel like I'm caged--but I've done my part. I stayed home ALL DAY!

To the credit of Dewalt Customer Service (not FAO CS), the gentleman did email me and asked to be updated. I sent that email to him about an hour ago. But let me be clear:

There is NO FACTORY AUTHORIZED OUTLET CUSTOMER SERVICE. I'm 2 weeks past Christmas when it was discovered the router had a broken fine adjustment knob. FAO had promised to have the router picked up 4 times--and each time it was not picked up for excchange.

I am now left to hear back from Dewalt CS or to bring it in to the factory Service center and wait another 1-2 weeks. I have emailed my wife to escalate the refund notice through Paypal, and am so frustrated I don't feel like making any further comments at this time, lest I say something I may regret.

Stay tuned.

Edited to add--It is my opinion to stay away from Factory Authorized Outlet dot com in California. They have unreliable customer service. They have questionable ethics. I have been given information 4 times that has been unreliable.


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Update, Thursday, 1/10/13*

Needless to say, the router was not picked up yesterday, Wednesday, as I had been promised by Factory Authorized Outlet. But today, at 1:21pm, “Melissa” from FAO “Customer Service” left me a voicemail to say they had called FedEx, and that FedEx said they would pick it up today, Thursday. Apparently, there was never any intent to actually pick it up on Wednesday as promised. She said that if I wouldn’t be at home, I could leave the broken DeWalt router on the front steps.

The problem is, I am not at home on Thursdays. I had left the house at 5:30am to travel to my office 66 miles away, and my wife is at her sister’s all week. I used my company computer to jump on gmail to reply I wasn’t at home. Some time later, I called FAO “Customer Service” and left Melissa a voicemail. On the email, I had copied and pasted the DeWalt Customer Service address, as they had emailed me, asking to keep them abreast.

Now, several hours later, no one has contacted me, not from FAO, not from DeWalt. They both have my cell number. They both have my email address. With the communication capabilities today, getting resolution should not be that difficult. Keeping abreast is fine, but it falls way short of expectations. The $200-something deal is worthy of real customer service. I haven't received any. :furious:

A most telling email from DeWalt is this one where it says their resolution will be forthcoming. This was 2 days ago--not very forthcoming in my book. Here's a copy and paste from that email:

On Tue, Jan 8, 2013 at 1:45 PM, Customer Service
<[email protected]>wrote:

> Joe,
>
> Again, I apologize for the problems you are having, I have escalated this
> request to the Sales Manager to get this resolved for you, a response will
> be forthcoming.
>
> Thanks
> Jeff


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Turnaround Day*

Today, a gentleman from DeWalt called me. He was clearly proud to be a part of DeWalt and concerned about their customer. If everything plays out, and I now believe it will, I will be 100% satisfied and an ongoing DeWalt user. After all, the DW621 router is perfect for handling inlay work, as both the plunger and switch are controlled without moving one’s hands off the perfectly positioned handles.
If this plays out as I said, we’ll let this thread drift down the page and out of the picture. I’ll only provide an update if it doesn’t. But the gentleman who called provided me with great enthusiasm and confidence. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sooo... I have to ask. What was the pay off? Because your tune has certainly changed. Or has Dewalt hacked your account?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*is there a "free" router in this deal?*



Capwood said:


> Today, a gentleman from DeWalt called me. He was clearly proud to be a part of DeWalt and concerned about their customer. If everything plays out, and I now believe it will, I will be 100% satisfied and an ongoing DeWalt user. After all, the DW621 router is perfect for handling inlay work, as both the plunger and switch are controlled without moving one’s hands off the perfectly positioned handles.
> If this plays out as I said, we’ll let this thread drift down the page and out of the picture. I’ll only provide an update if it doesn’t. But the gentleman who called provided me with great enthusiasm and confidence. :thumbsup:





nbo10 said:


> Sooo... I have to ask. What was the pay off? Because your tune has certainly changed. Or has Dewalt hacked your account?



I wonder why Dewalt got involved rather than FAO who should have refunded your money a long time ago. It was their "service" that caused this whole debacle, not really Dewalt's fault. They should have shipped a new router prepaid and given you a RA form in the new box. 

Your tone has really changed and if it's "all good" then what do we care how you got there. An explanation would satisfy our curiosity however...... :blink:


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Honest Question*



nbo10 said:


> Sooo... I have to ask. What was the pay off? Because your tune has certainly changed. Or has Dewalt hacked your account?


And I'll give you an honest answer. DeWalt stepped in, as they should have after 3 pick ups were promised without happening. They asked what would satisfy me.

Now, some people might have looked to be unjusty enriched. All I asked for was to have the unit sent back and refunded. He arranged for that to happen. I'll get the refund, and we'll go to a different source to purchase a DW621. As I said, it's the perfect router for doing the types of inlays I want to do.

In past lives, I have been a registered lobbyist and regional organization director. I have found that when corporations or governments try pushing you around or treating you with indifference, corporate or government relations rarely--if ever--work. 

What works is media relations. But if one knows how to play the political game and uses media relations for self-enrichment, how much better of a person is he than those who have treated him with indifference? I'm sure I'll get the refund. That's what is fair--and nothing more, despite the time it took to get to this point. The gentleman from DeWalt was just that--a gentleman. He earned my respect--I trust I have kept mine.

One more point--I think I have made it a little better for those who follow after and choose to do business with Factory Authorized Outlet.


----------

